# e' morto



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

the king of pop e' morto... confesso che mi dispiace


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

LOS ANGELES - Michael Jackson è morto. La notizia, prima diffusa dal sito di Tmz è stata poi rilanciata anche dal Los Angeles Times e dall'Associated Press e successivamente anche dagli altri media. Un paio d'ore più tardi è stata poi confermata anche dalle autorità sanitarie.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (26 Giugno 2009)

*requiem*​
ottimo cantante e ballerino ma uomo dalle sofisticate, troppo sofisticate idee... maniacali, direi​


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> LOS ANGELES - Michael Jackson è morto. La notizia, prima diffusa dal sito di Tmz è stata poi rilanciata anche dal Los Angeles Times e dall'Associated Press e successivamente anche dagli altri media. Un paio d'ore più tardi è stata poi confermata anche dalle autorità sanitarie.


cosaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

mi dispiace molto. moltissimo...caz....lo consideravo assolutamete geniale.

merda.non è giusto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

l'ho scritto anche di là, a me spiace molto. Era bravissimo ma di un'infelicità totale.
Non si è mai accettato e ha fatto di tutto per allontanarsi da com'era.
Brutto stare.
Andai anni fa ad un suo concerto qui a milano e fu strepitoso.
Cazzo, era veramente in grado di farti passare due ore fuori dal mondo.
Musica strepitosa ed effetti scenici da guerre stellari. Il concerto era quelli che cominciava che lui arrivava volando come 007


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

prima di poter parlare male di un morto  bisogna far passare 24 ore?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima di poter parlare male di un morto  bisogna far passare 24 ore?



bhè dai, come musicista non si può dire che non fosse bravo.
Ha venduto qualcosa come 250 milioni di dischi..può non piacere ma non dire che non era bravissimo
ecomunque sì, almeno 24 ore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè dai, come musicista non si può dire che non fosse bravo.
> Ha venduto qualcosa come 250 milioni di dischi..può non piacere ma non dire che non era bravissimo
> ecomunque sì, almeno 24 ore


mai neanche lontanamente pensato che non fosse bravo (e non per il numero di dischi venduti, anche gigi d'alessio vende un botto).
artisticamente parlando era morto da parecchio tempo... rimaneva solo l'uomo, e su questo avrei da dire più di qualcosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mai neanche lontanamente pensato che non fosse bravo (e non per il numero di dischi venduti, anche gigi d'alessio vende un botto).
> artisticamente parlando era morto da parecchio tempo... rimaneva solo l'uomo, e su questo avrei da dire più di qualcosa.


mi spiace.
prima di domani te ne tai zitta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spiace.
> prima di domani te ne tai zitta



posso farcela solo perché fuori da qui ho già espresso il mio pensiero


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

Mi spiace veramente, a me piacevano i suoi video e la sua musica, come artista intendo. Come uomo....beh rimanderei ad un altro momento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mi spiace veramente, a me piacevano i suoi video e la sua musica, come artista intendo. Come uomo....*beh rimanderei ad un altro momento*.


seriamente e senza polemica, mi spiegate perché? perché questo rispettoso silenzio nei confronti di una persona  a cui, se fosse ancora viva, si darebbe il rispetto che si dà a una merda che si trova su un marciapiede?


----------



## lale75 (26 Giugno 2009)

Dispiace tantissimo anche a me. Era un artista formidabile. Sull'uomo consocrdo con Asu, era certamente un infelice...


----------



## lale75 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> seriamente e senza polemica, mi spiegate perché? perché questo rispettoso silenzio nei confronti di una persona a cui, se fosse ancora viva, si darebbe il rispetto che si dà a una merda che si trova su un marciapiede?


 
Io Angelo, per quanto concordi sul fatto che era un tipo molto strano, non sono mai stata del tutto convinta che fosse un pedofilo, che abusasse dei ragazzini...non vorrei innescare una polemica anche perchè io so quel poco che ho letto dai giornali...certamente assieme a questo ragazzino ci dormiva e questo non è normale...ma, se permetti, mi chiedo quale genitore possa lasciare suo figlio a dormire a casa di un estraneo per quanto famoso...boh


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> seriamente e senza polemica, mi spiegate perché? perché questo rispettoso silenzio nei confronti di una persona  a cui, *se fosse ancora viva, si darebbe il rispetto che si dà a una merda che si trova su un marciapiede?*



tu forse.
Io non l'ho mai giudicato umanamente se non come persona infelice e sola.
Sulla pedofilia non ho mai pensato fosse colpevole.
ovviamente è la mia opinione.
quanto alla tua domanda ti rispondo solo che credo che la morte azzeri il contatore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu forse.
> Io non l'ho mai giudicato umanamente se non come persona infelice e sola.
> Sulla pedofilia non ho mai pensato fosse colpevole.
> ovviamente è la mia opinione.
> *quanto alla tua domanda ti rispondo solo che credo che la morte azzeri il contatore.*


non sono affatto d'accordo. diversamente sarebbe giustificata la pena di morte. i danni che hai fatto, rimangono anche se crepi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> seriamente e senza polemica, mi spiegate perché? perché questo rispettoso silenzio nei confronti di una persona  a cui, se fosse ancora viva, si darebbe il rispetto che si dà a una merda che si trova su un marciapiede?



Angelo.....io sono uno di quelli che non augurerebbe la morte al suo peggior nemico.... mi spiace per l'artista, per l'uomo sospenderei....è morto poche ore fa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io Angelo, per quanto concordi sul fatto che era un tipo molto strano, non sono mai stata del tutto convinta che fosse un pedofilo, che abusasse dei ragazzini...non vorrei innescare una polemica anche perchè io so quel poco che ho letto dai giornali...certamente assieme a questo ragazzino ci dormiva e questo non è normale...ma, se permetti, mi chiedo quale genitore possa lasciare suo figlio a dormire a casa di un estraneo per quanto famoso...boh


lale fosse stata una la denuncia, la penserei come te. ma sono decenni che viene investito da questi scandali. che qualcuno l'abbia fatto sull'onda del fenomeno, per marciarci e farsi dei bei soldini, ci sta tutto e con resto. ma che tutte siano accuse infondate, mi spiace ma proprio non ci credo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Angelo.....io sono uno di quelli che non augurerebbe la morte al suo peggior nemico.... mi spiace per l'artista, per l'uomo sospenderei....è morto poche ore fa...



fabri, che c'entra? neanche io auguro la morte. ma se arriva per certi personaggi, non dico certo di gioirne, ma neanche me ne dispiaccio. quando è morto pacciani qualcuno ha iniziato a parlarne bene perché era morto???


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono affatto d'accordo. diversamente sarebbe giustificata la pena di morte. i danni che hai fatto, rimangono anche se crepi.


non sono assolutamente certa che li abbia fatti i danni.


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

mi dispiace un botto.
mi ricorderò sempre di un suo concerto favoloso a torino.
era un artista eccellente.
infelice da morire


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

jacko era wacko ma non credo fosse un pedofilo... se ad angelo va sul culo non vedo peeche'dovrebbe tacere


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> seriamente e senza polemica, mi spiegate perché? perché questo rispettoso silenzio nei confronti di una persona a cui, se fosse ancora viva, si darebbe il rispetto che si dà a una merda che si trova su un marciapiede?


 
concordo perfettamente. Ottimo artista, x carità. Ma perchè se non piace come persona bisogna aspettare che il cadavere si raffreddi x poter esprimere la propria opinione? più che rispetto mi pare ipocrisia


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo perfettamente. Ottimo artista, x carità. Ma perchè se non piace come persona bisogna aspettare che il cadavere si raffreddi x poter esprimere la propria opinione? più che rispetto mi pare ipocrisia


vabbene, allora sono  ipocrita. Va bene?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente certa che li abbia fatti i danni.


certo la certezza ci può essere mai, a meno che non venga colto con le mani nella marmellata.
ma le accuse erano veramente troppe e da troppi bambini; e più di una cosa dà da pensare (e non solo a me).
se avessi un figlio e avessi avuto la possibilità di lasciarlo solo con lui, l'avresti fatto? io neanche se scortato da tre pitbull.


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Dispiace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  era un grande artista 
Non credo fosse pedofilo , solo una persona triste con un passato e un infanzia che l'aveva segnato .


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo perfettamente. Ottimo artista, x carità. Ma perchè se non piace come persona bisogna aspettare che il cadavere si raffreddi x poter esprimere la propria opinione? *più che rispetto mi pare ipocrisia*


 
cosa c'entra l'ipocrisia?
io credo che non fosse pedofilo e che fossero montature per inculargli soldi.
quindi ne parlo bene perchè secondo me era un ottimo artista e un uomo infelice.
alle accuse io non ho mai creduto e tu si.
amen


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbene, allora sono ipocrita. Va bene?


 
non era riferito a te, è una commento in generale. però se reputo che una persona si sia comportata male in vita non vedo perchè calare quel velo di compassione (non è la parola giusta ma non mi viene:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    solo perchè è morta.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo la certezza ci può essere mai, a meno che non venga colto con le mani nella marmellata.
> ma le accuse erano veramente troppe e da troppi bambini; e più di una cosa dà da pensare (e non solo a me).
> se avessi un figlio e la possibilità di lasciarlo solo con lui, l'avresti fatto? io neanche se scortato da tre pitbull.


si ma io non lascerei mia figlia con nessun estraneo!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fabri, che c'entra? neanche io auguro la morte. ma se arriva per certi personaggi, non dico certo di gioirne, ma neanche me ne dispiaccio. quando è morto pacciani qualcuno ha iniziato a parlarne bene perché era morto???



Beh Angelo non andiamo su paragoni abnormi, pacciani era un mostro e non stò parlando degli assassini delle coppiette. Fu condannato per l'omicidio dell'amante della fidanzata o moglie, non ricordo bene, dopo di che costrinse la donna ad avere un rapporto sessuale con lui accanto al cadavere


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa c'entra l'ipocrisia?
> io credo che non fosse pedofilo e che fossero montature per inculargli soldi.
> quindi ne parlo bene perchè secondo me era un ottimo artista e un uomo infelice.
> alle accuse io non ho mai creduto e tu si.
> amen


se tu lo reputi così allora non sei affatto ipocrita. L'ipocrisia, secondo me, sta nel considerarlo una persona cattiva ed aspettare a dirlo liberamente solo perchè è morto


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo la certezza ci può essere mai, a meno che non venga colto con le mani nella marmellata.
> ma le accuse erano veramente troppe e da troppi bambini; e più di una cosa dà da pensare (e non solo a me).
> se avessi un figlio e la possibilità di lasciarlo solo con lui, l'avresti fatto? io neanche se scortato da tre pitbull.


no. Infatti, e nessun  genitore  lo avrebbe fatto se non avesse voluto guadagnarci vagonate di soldi come ha fatto


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se tu lo reputi così allora non sei affatto ipocrita. L'ipocrisia, secondo me, sta nel considerarlo una persona cattiva ed aspettare a dirlo liberamente solo perchè è morto



Scusa Sole e chi ti dice che io ho un giudizio negativo su di lui, solo perché ne sospendo il giudizio momentaneamente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> si ma io non lascerei mia figlia con nessun estraneo!


nella mia ipotesi non è un estraneo ma qualcuno che conosci


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non era riferito a te, è una commento in generale. però se reputo che una persona si sia comportata male in vita non vedo perchè calare quel velo di compassione (non è la parola giusta ma non mi viene:nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma te che ne sai oltre alle vaccate che hai letto sui giornali di  gossip?hai prove reali che si fosse scopato dei bambini? e credi a tutto quel che leggi?
allora avrai letto che è stato assolto in formula piena.
Il discorso dell'ipocrisia poi mi fa di molto girare i coglioni.
Tutta sta fretta di parlar male di un uomo che è famoso per la sua musica prima che per le sue vicende di letto a me fa paura


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se tu lo reputi così allora non sei affatto ipocrita. L'ipocrisia, secondo me, *sta nel considerarlo una persona cattiva ed aspettare a dirlo liberamente solo perchè è morto*



hai letto da qualche pare che qualcuno qui lo abbia fatto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Infatti, e nessun  genitore  lo avrebbe fatto se non avesse voluto guadagnarci vagonate di soldi come ha fatto



perché? era uno impegnato nel sociale, proprio per i bambini. se un genitore affida il proprio bambino, per dire, a un volontario dell'Arché e poi scopre che è stato molestato, deve evitare di denunciarlo sennò passa per il pirla che vuol far su dei soldi?

(dev'essere il motivo per cui aveva una stanza segreta emersa nel corso delle indagini, che rappresentava il paese dei balocchi).


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

non lascerei mia figlia con nessun estraneo... che sia famoso o meno, chi l'ha fatto con M J per me ci voleva speculare... come dire cavalco l' onda qualche soldino lo becchero' pure io...

lui mi fha fatto pena come mi fa pana britney spears


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

io e i miei figli adoriamo i suoi video.....sono tristissima. Anche per Farrah.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Sulle accuse di pedofilia, l'unica cosa è riferirsi alle sentenze... sul resto, grandissimo artista, geniale.
Penso fosse una persona dotata di un'immaginazione totalmente furoi dal comune.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sulle accuse di pedofilia, *l'unica cosa è riferirsi alle sentenze...* sul resto, grandissimo artista, geniale.
> Penso fosse una persona dotata di un'immaginazione totalmente furoi dal comune.


mufloncello quanto mi garbi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai letto da qualche pare che qualcuno qui lo abbia fatto?


sì. anche se non era quello che intendeva dire, questo si è capito da quello che mi ha risposto fabrizio (senza polemica fabri eh). ha detto che gli dispiaceva perché è era un bravo artista ma che gli altri discorsi li avrebbe rimandati a un altro momento. questo non significa automaticamente che lui ne pensi male, ma che ci sia qualcuno che ne può pensare male e si considera che non sia il caso di parlarne solo perché è morto.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nella mia ipotesi non è un estraneo ma qualcuno che conosci


cazzi... a parte me il padre la baby sitter e la mia famiglia... mia figlia non la lascii nessun altro ... gli altri li posso conoscere ma e'tutto relativo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tutta sta fretta di parlar male di un uomo che è famoso per la sua musica prima che per le sue vicende di letto a me fa paura


ma quale fretta? se si fosse parlato di jackson quando era ancora vivo, avrei detto le stesse cose.
dividere l'uomo dall'artista si può? forse si, forse no. è ben difficile. pasolini era un grande, artisticamente parlando, condannarlo per i suoi "vizietti" non significa denigrarne l'aspetto artistico.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> cazzi... a parte me il padre la baby sitter e la mia famiglia... mia figlia non la lascii nessun altro ... gli altri li posso conoscere ma e'tutto relativo
















  sopratutto considerando che glieli lasciavano pur sapendo delle accuse che gli erano già state mosse.
Poi però son diventati ricchi di colpo e non hanno più detto un cazzo


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sopratutto considerando che glieli lasciavano pur sapendo delle accuse che gli erano già state mosse.
> Poi però son diventati ricchi di colpo e non hanno più detto un cazzo


ho sempre pensato anche io che fosse andata così .
lui dal canto suo , non avendo avuto un'infanzia , si era ritrovato a viverla da adulto .


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato anche io che fosse andata così .
> lui dal canto suo , non avendo avuto un'infanzia , si era ritrovato a viverla da adulto .



non solo lo hanno sfruttato da quando aveva 5 anni ma pare che il padre lo menasse di brutto.
Questo non giustifica un cazzo ma ,come ho già detto,  non è stato mai condannato e finchè non c'è una condanna di un tribunale io pendo le cose per quel che sono: parole e basta.


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

*miiii*



Asudem ha detto:


> non solo lo hanno sfruttato da quando aveva 5 anni ma pare che il padre lo menasse di brutto.
> Questo non giustifica un cazzo ma ,come ho già detto, non è stato mai condannato e finchè non c'è una condanna di un tribunale io pendo le cose per quel che sono: *parole e ba*sta.


che spaccacoglioni che sei


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato anche io che fosse andata così .
> lui dal canto suo , non avendo avuto un'infanzia , si era ritrovato a viverla da adulto .


infatti era totalmente wacko col cazzo gli avrei lasciato mia figlia!accuse o meno


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non solo lo hanno sfruttato da quando aveva 5 anni ma pare che il padre lo menasse di brutto.
> Questo non giustifica un cazzo ma ,come ho già detto, *non è stato mai condannato e finchè non c'è una condanna di un tribunale io pendo le cose per quel che sono: parole e basta*.


E' l'unica cosa da fare... la giustizia di tribunale spesso è un'illusione, ma non c'è altra possibilità. 
Penso che lo abbiano munto in tanti...


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non solo lo hanno sfruttato da quando aveva 5 anni ma pare che il padre lo menasse di brutto.
> Questo non giustifica un cazzo ma ,come ho già detto,  non è stato mai condannato e finchè non c'è una condanna di un tribunale io pendo le cose per quel che sono: parole e basta.


sì , come successe ai beach boys .
tra l'altro la giustizia americana è un pelo diversa dalla nostra , se non è mai stato condannato c'è un perchè : era evidentemente innocente


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sopratutto considerando che glieli lasciavano pur sapendo delle accuse che gli erano già state mosse.
> Poi però son diventati ricchi di colpo e non hanno più detto un cazzo


 
su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. I genitori hanno sicuramente cavalcato l'onda, personalmente non lascerei mai mio figlio con qualcuno del quale non mi fidi al 100%


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. anche se non era quello che intendeva dire, questo si è capito da quello che mi ha risposto fabrizio (senza polemica fabri eh). ha detto che gli dispiaceva perché è era un bravo artista ma che gli altri discorsi li avrebbe rimandati a un altro momento. questo non significa automaticamente che lui ne pensi male, ma che ci sia qualcuno che ne può pensare male e si considera che non sia il caso di parlarne solo perché è morto.



Ma infatti, io la penso come MM contano le sentenze, solo che per certi reati anche se ti assolvono ti rimane il marchio.

Evvai mi son beccato dell'ipocrita di prima mattina....sopravviverò


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti era totalmente *wacko* col cazzo gli avrei lasciato mia figlia!accuse o meno


 che vuol dire???


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io la penso come MM contano le sentenze, solo che per certi reati anche se ti assolvono ti rimane il marchio.
> 
> Evvai mi son beccato dell'ipocrita di prima mattina....sopravviverò


 
mi sono espressa male e chiedo scusa. Con ipocrita non intendevo nè te, nè Asu, nè nessun altro, intendevo ipocrita un atteggiamento molto comune per il quale solitamente si attende a parlar male del morto


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io la penso come MM contano le sentenze, solo che per certi reati anche se ti assolvono ti rimane il marchio.
> 
> *Evvai mi son beccato dell'ipocrita di prima mattina....sopravviverò*


tu non sei quella parola


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male e chiedo scusa. Con ipocrita non intendevo nè te, nè Asu, nè nessun altro, intendevo ipocrita un atteggiamento molto comune per il quale solitamente si attende a parlar male del morto



Tranquilla....quì pro quo fù ....


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tranquilla....quì pro quo fù ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io la penso come MM contano le sentenze, solo che per certi reati anche se ti assolvono ti rimane il marchio.
> 
> Evvai mi son beccato dell'ipocrita di prima mattina....sopravviverò



fabri guarda, per quanto riguarda me, puoi star certo che non volevo darti dell'ipocrita. ci sono molte persone che sono restie a parlar male dei morti, non la vedo necessariamente come ipocrisia. ma come un rispettoso silenzio nei confronti della morte che, però, personalmente non condivido. tutto qua.
se penso male di una persona quanto questa è in vita, continuo a farlo anche quando è morta.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu non sei quella parola


Ossignur....sento che mi sto innamorando.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che vuol dire???


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wacko


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fabri guarda, per quanto riguarda me, puoi star certo che non volevo darti dell'ipocrita. ci sono molte persone che sono restie a parlar male dei morti, non la vedo necessariamente come ipocrisia. *ma come un rispettoso silenzio nei confronti della morte *che, però, personalmente non condivido. tutto qua.
> se penso male di una persona quanto questa è in vita, continuo a farlo anche quando è morta.


ecco. Tutto qua


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fabri guarda, per quanto riguarda me, puoi star certo che non volevo darti dell'ipocrita. ci sono molte persone che sono restie a parlar male dei morti, non la vedo necessariamente come ipocrisia. ma come un rispettoso silenzio nei confronti della morte che, però, personalmente non condivido. tutto qua.
> se penso male di una persona quanto questa è in vita, continuo a farlo anche quando è morta.


Tranquilla pure tu non me la sono mica presa !!!


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/25/arts/jackson-legacy.html


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fabri guarda, per quanto riguarda me, puoi star certo che non volevo darti dell'ipocrita. ci sono molte persone che sono restie a parlar male dei morti, non la vedo necessariamente come ipocrisia. ma come un rispettoso silenzio nei confronti della morte che, però, personalmente non condivido. tutto qua.
> se penso male di una persona quanto questa è in vita, continuo a farlo anche quando è morta.



Hai centrato in pieno.....che fai mi leggi dentro ?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Hai centrato in pieno.....che fai mi leggi dentro ?


ma se l'ho detto per prima io stamattina 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ipocrita


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wacko


 Allora si... molto wacko!


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se l'ho detto per prima io stamattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


racchio e incompente di fiori


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> racchio e incompente di fiori


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se l'ho detto per prima io stamattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brugola ha detto:


> racchio e incompente di fiori



Ufff racchie e incontentabili


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

Pur esseno un rockettaro

mi tolgo tanto di cappello dinanzi al jackson artista/musicista.

Ha rivoluzionato il R&B, davvero.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> the king of pop e' morto... confesso che mi dispiace


 
E' morta anche Farrah Fawcett, l'Angelo biondo. Dopo una lunga malattia. M'era simpatica. Giornata funesta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Giugno 2009)

niente da dire sul musicista e artista
come persona x quel che si e' visto lasciamo perdere
chi si ricorda quando mostro' a penzoloni da un balcone alto non so quanto suo figlio piccolissimo ai fotografi?


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Cavolo , stavo leggendo che ha lasciato debiti  per 400 mln di dollari


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Cavolo , stavo leggendo che ha lasciato debiti  per 400 mln di dollari



capperi...a genova per un debito di 20 euro ti vengono a dormire sul pianerottolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mai neanche lontanamente pensato che non fosse bravo (e non per il numero di dischi venduti, anche gigi d'alessio vende un botto).
> artisticamente parlando era morto da parecchio tempo... rimaneva solo l'uomo, e su questo avrei da dire più di qualcosa.


 Ci leggiamo domani.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Cavolo , stavo leggendo che ha lasciato debiti  per 400 mln di dollari


basta che vendano Neverland o come cazzo chiamo' la sua umile dimora


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> basta che vendano Neverland o come cazzo chiamo' la sua umile dimora


mi dispiace..tanto....sarò farlocca o che ne so....ma non doveva morire...aveva ancora qualcosa da dire.

se si fosse suicidato sarebbe stato diverso.sarebbe stata una Sua scelta.



 ma cosi no.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi dispiace..tanto....sarò farlocca o che ne so....ma non doveva morire...aveva ancora qualcosa da dire.
> 
> se si fosse suicidato sarebbe stato diverso.sarebbe stata una Sua scelta.
> 
> ...


vedrai tutta la cacca che verra' fuori ora che e' morto


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vedrai tutta la cacca che verra' fuori ora che e' morto


andasssero af******o.tutti in fila.

loro merda saprannno tirare, lui lascia ben Altro.


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> basta che vendano Neverland o come cazzo chiamo' la sua umile dimora


ma non l'aveva venduta tempo fa ?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma non l'aveva venduta tempo fa ?


non lo so... so che stava messo parecchio male a soldi


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

padre violento....conflitti...il risulato è sempre lo stesso.

merda.
con o senza denaro.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Giugno 2009)

Già si palra di mistero sulla sua morte, di un dosaggio troppo alto di un antidolorifico a base di morfina, cui si era quasi assuefatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

che squallore sta venendo fuori da quelle merde dei familiari e non...
_i figli non sono suoi, dimmi dove nascondeva i soldi, gli facevo la lavanda gastrica ogni settimana..._
mamma mia..pensare che viene sfruttato anche da morto mi fa vomitare..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che squallore sta venendo fuori da quelle merde dei familiari e non...
> _i figli non sono suoi, dimmi dove nascondeva i soldi, gli facevo la lavanda gastrica ogni settimana..._
> mamma mia..pensare che viene sfruttato anche da morto mi fa vomitare..


 Forse non ci sono i debiti che dicono...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Giugno 2009)

che i figli non siano suoi (quelli avuti con la sua infermiera) penso sia assodato (a meno che nn siano adottati ma lui ha sempre parlato di figli naturali) in quanto jackson era di colore (che si sia sbiancato dopo e' un altro discorso) e i bimbi sono biondi con gli occhi chiari....cosa impossibile se solo 1 dei 2 genitori e' nero........


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non ci sono i debiti che dicono...












 anche secondo me...
comunque pare impossibile sentire le cifre che circolano...parlano di milioni di dollari come io parlo di centesimi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che i figli non siano suoi (quelli avuti con la sua infermiera) penso sia assodato (a meno che nn siano adottati ma lui ha sempre parlato di figli naturali) in quanto jackson era di colore (che si sia sbiancato dopo e' un altro discorso) e i bimbi sono biondi con gli occhi chiari....cosa impossibile se solo 1 dei 2 genitori e' nero........


 Mi sembra irrilevante.
I figli legalmente sono di chi li riconosce.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che i figli non siano suoi (quelli avuti con la sua infermiera) penso sia assodato (a meno che nn siano adottati ma lui ha sempre parlato di figli naturali) in quanto jackson era di colore (che si sia sbiancato dopo e' un altro discorso) e i bimbi sono biondi con gli occhi chiari....cosa impossibile se solo 1 dei 2 genitori e' nero........


ma lui alla fine era bianco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche secondo me...
> comunque pare impossibile sentire le cifre che circolano...parlano di milioni di dollari come io parlo di centesimi


 Comunque uno proprietario dei diritti dei Beatles e dei suoi non può essere povero.
A me basterebbero quelli di Yesterday oppure Billy  Jean...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque uno proprietario dei diritti dei Beatles e dei suoi non può essere povero.
> A me basterebbero quelli di Yesterday oppure Billy  Jean...


mi pare che i diritti dei beatles li abbia dovuti cedere dopo i casini del processo...
ma solo coi suoi mi pare si possa sopravvivere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi pare che i diritti dei beatles li abbia dovuti cedere dopo i casini del processo...
> ma solo coi suoi mi pare si possa sopravvivere


 Giusto in monolocale...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Giugno 2009)

x chi ha google hearth vada a vedere che razza di roba e' neverland (scrivere nel motore di ricerca neverland ranch)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x chi ha google hearth vada a vedere che razza di roba e' neverland (scrivere nel motore di ricerca neverland ranch)


 Però è già stato venduto, mi risulta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è già stato venduto, mi risulta.


 penso anche io (anche se ora diventera' meta di pellgrinaggio uguale a graceland la residenza di elvis) ma la cosa che mi ha stupito e' che e' grande come una citta' di provincia  a livello di estensione


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> penso anche io (anche se ora diventera' meta di pellgrinaggio uguale a graceland la residenza di elvis) ma la cosa che mi ha stupito e' che e' grande come una citta' di provincia  a livello di estensione


bhè, l'ha pagato ben 117 milioni di dollari...mica poteva essere piccola


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che i figli non siano suoi (quelli avuti con la sua infermiera) penso sia assodato (a meno che nn siano adottati ma lui ha sempre parlato di figli naturali) in quanto jackson era di colore (che si sia sbiancato dopo e' un altro discorso) e i bimbi sono biondi con gli occhi chiari....cosa impossibile se solo 1 dei 2 genitori e' nero........


 
invece penso proprio siano suoi, gli assomigliano. E' abbastanza normale che figli avuti con donne bianchissime (la ex era bionda con occhi azzurri) abbiano quell'aspetto (occhi chiari, pelle olivastra, capelli crespi).


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> invece penso proprio siano suoi, gli assomigliano. E' abbastanza normale che figli avuti con donne bianchissime (la ex era bionda con occhi azzurri) abbiano quell'aspetto (occhi chiari, pelle olivastra, capelli crespi).


 Donne bianchissime ma lui era di colore (o meglio aveva  il dna di un uomo di colore).....impossibile che nascano bambini con quei tratti somatici e quelle caratteristiche fisiche......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche secondo me...
> comunque pare impossibile sentire le cifre che circolano...parlano di milioni di dollari come io parlo di centesimi


anche io parlo di centesimi. ma se avessi i miliardi  parlerei anche io di milioni. ahhhh quanto mi piacerebbe farlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Donne bianchissime ma lui era di colore (o meglio aveva il dna di un uomo di colore).....impossibile che nascano bambini con quei tratti somatici e quelle caratteristiche fisiche......


 
non è impossibile


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

A me sembrano assolutamente plausibili come figli suoi, specie il piu' piccolo, che è il suo ritratto. Ma anche la bambina e l'altro, hanno la stessa mascella, la stessa bocca.

Non fissiamoci "razzisticamente" sul colore, guardiamo i tratti somatici...!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro, non c'è nessuna differenza nel dna degli uomini delle diverse razze, sono solo caratteristiche secondarie. Siamo già noi quasi identici ai molluschi!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alexantro, non c'è nessuna differenza nel dna degli uomini delle diverse razze, sono solo caratteristiche secondarie. Siamo già noi quasi identici ai molluschi!!


è vero! il mondo è pieno di cozze


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alexantro, non c'è nessuna differenza nel dna degli uomini delle diverse razze, sono solo caratteristiche secondarie. Siamo già noi quasi identici ai molluschi!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alexantro, non c'è nessuna differenza nel dna degli uomini delle diverse razze, sono solo caratteristiche secondarie. Siamo già noi quasi identici ai molluschi!!


 non c'e nessuna differenza sto par de ciufoli
allora non ci sarebbero neri,bianchi,occhi a mandorla,biondi occhi azzurri,mulatti,feticci,persiani e cosi via


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2009)

*vero*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Alexantro, non c'è nessuna differenza nel dna degli uomini delle diverse razze, sono solo caratteristiche secondarie. Siamo già noi quasi identici ai molluschi!!


Infatti esistono le caratteristiche secondarie, che possono tuttavia essere predominanti per i tratti somatici e morfologici...
Comunque stanno dicendo che é morto per overdose, che la baby dei bimbi le faceva delle lavande gastriche per disintossicarlo, che il medico non ha praticato alcuna cura premorte... comincia il girotondo delle esternazioni che ormai servono solo all'inutile gossip della carta straccia. 

Temo sia morto solo perché era M.J., appesantito mortalmente da tutto quel bagaglio di problemi che si portava addosso.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

dal solo dna non si puo' capire di che razza è un uomo...


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Mentre si preparano i funerali per domenica , continuano le indiscrezioni su farmaci trovati in casa sua , si discute sul testamento e si mostrano le foto di Jacko a due giorni dalla morte ( sembrava in ottima salute ) , sui giornali appare anche una confessione . Copio -incollo : 


*Il pentimento di Jordy* - A mandare in fibrillazione i fan "innocentisti" di Michael Jackson, quelli che indipendentemente dall'esito del processo (conclusosi nel 2005 con una completa assoluzione) non hanno mai creduto a "Jacko" pedofilo, ecco alcune dichiarazioni attribuite a Jordan Chandler, il bambino che insieme a Gavin Arvizo trascinò Michael nell'estenuante causa per abusi all'infanzia che ha determinato il crollo della carriera e delle condizioni psicofisiche del cantante. La causa tra Jackson e i genitori di Jordy Chandler si chiuse con un risarcimento pari a 22 milioni di dollari. Oggi che ha 16 anni, Chandler torna a parlare dell'accaduto e si dice pentito: "Non era mia intenzione distruggere l’immagine di Michael Jackson, mio padre mi ha fatto dire solo bugie. Ora non posso dire a Michael quanto mi dispiace e sapere se mai mi perdonerà. Lui non mi ha fatto nulla, è stato mio padre, lo ha fatto per uscire dalla povertà".


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Mentre si preparano i funerali per domenica , continuano le indiscrezioni su farmaci trovati in casa sua , si discute sul testamento e si mostrano le foto di Jacko a due giorni dalla morte ( sembrava in ottima salute ) , sui giornali appare anche una confessione . Copio -incollo :
> 
> 
> *Il pentimento di Jordy* - A mandare in fibrillazione i fan "innocentisti" di Michael Jackson, quelli che indipendentemente dall'esito del processo (conclusosi nel 2005 con una completa assoluzione) non hanno mai creduto a "Jacko" pedofilo, ecco alcune dichiarazioni attribuite a Jordan Chandler, il bambino che insieme a Gavin Arvizo trascinò Michael nell'estenuante causa per abusi all'infanzia che ha determinato il crollo della carriera e delle condizioni psicofisiche del cantante. La causa tra Jackson e i genitori di Jordy Chandler si chiuse con un risarcimento pari a 22 milioni di dollari. Oggi che ha 16 anni, Chandler torna a parlare dell'accaduto e si dice pentito: "Non era mia intenzione distruggere l’immagine di Michael Jackson, mio padre mi ha fatto dire solo bugie. Ora non posso dire a Michael quanto mi dispiace e sapere se mai mi perdonerà. Lui non mi ha fatto nulla, è stato mio padre, lo ha fatto per uscire dalla povertà".


Alla faccia.....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Mentre si preparano i funerali per domenica , continuano le indiscrezioni su farmaci trovati in casa sua , si discute sul testamento e si mostrano le foto di Jacko a due giorni dalla morte ( sembrava in ottima salute ) , sui giornali appare anche una confessione . Copio -incollo :
> 
> 
> *Il pentimento di Jordy* - A mandare in fibrillazione i fan "innocentisti" di Michael Jackson, quelli che indipendentemente dall'esito del processo (conclusosi nel 2005 con una completa assoluzione) non hanno mai creduto a "Jacko" pedofilo, ecco alcune dichiarazioni attribuite a Jordan Chandler, il bambino che insieme a Gavin Arvizo trascinò Michael nell'estenuante causa per abusi all'infanzia che ha determinato il crollo della carriera e delle condizioni psicofisiche del cantante. La causa tra Jackson e i genitori di Jordy Chandler si chiuse con un risarcimento pari a 22 milioni di dollari. Oggi che ha 16 anni, Chandler torna a parlare dell'accaduto e si dice pentito: "Non era mia intenzione distruggere l’immagine di Michael Jackson, mio padre mi ha fatto dire solo bugie. Ora non posso dire a Michael quanto mi dispiace e sapere se mai mi perdonerà. Lui non mi ha fatto nulla, è stato mio padre, lo ha fatto per uscire dalla povertà".


bella testina di cazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> bella testina di cazzo


mi pare poco...
questi pezzi di merda hanno sputtanato e rovinato la reputazione di un uomo e ora fanno i pentiti..
che Dio li strafulmini


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dal solo dna non si puo' capire di che razza è un uomo...








Infatti certe caratteristiche sono secondarie... anche se producono differenze facilmente visibili, come il colore della pelle o degli occhi. 
Ne producono anche altre forse meno immediate ma più apprezzabili, come l'intelligenza. 
Solo che è più facile notare se uno è bianco o nero... e ci si sofferma su queste.


----------



## lale75 (2 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Mentre si preparano i funerali per domenica , continuano le indiscrezioni su farmaci trovati in casa sua , si discute sul testamento e si mostrano le foto di Jacko a due giorni dalla morte ( sembrava in ottima salute ) , sui giornali appare anche una confessione . Copio -incollo :
> 
> 
> *Il pentimento di Jordy* - A mandare in fibrillazione i fan "innocentisti" di Michael Jackson, quelli che indipendentemente dall'esito del processo (conclusosi nel 2005 con una completa assoluzione) non hanno mai creduto a "Jacko" pedofilo, ecco alcune dichiarazioni attribuite a Jordan Chandler, il bambino che insieme a Gavin Arvizo trascinò Michael nell'estenuante causa per abusi all'infanzia che ha determinato il crollo della carriera e delle condizioni psicofisiche del cantante. La causa tra Jackson e i genitori di Jordy Chandler si chiuse con un risarcimento pari a 22 milioni di dollari. Oggi che ha 16 anni, Chandler torna a parlare dell'accaduto e si dice pentito: "Non era mia intenzione distruggere l’immagine di Michael Jackson, mio padre mi ha fatto dire solo bugie. Ora non posso dire a Michael quanto mi dispiace e sapere se mai mi perdonerà. Lui non mi ha fatto nulla, è stato mio padre, lo ha fatto per uscire dalla povertà".


 
Che merde! Io l'ho sempre sospettato e comunque se si scoprisse che è vero che erano tutte balle sai che culo gli si deve fare! Gli hanno distrutto la vita a quel poveraccio


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che merde! Io l'ho sempre sospettato e comunque se si scoprisse che è vero che erano tutte balle sai che culo gli si deve fare! Gli hanno distrutto la vita a quel poveraccio



ma non c'è il reato di falsa testomonianza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che ridiano indietro i soldi sti stronzi


----------



## lale75 (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non c'è il reato di falsa testomonianza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come minimo! Il doppio dovrebbero fargli restituire, oltre a tutta la galera che si dovrebbero fare padre e figlio. Io gli metteri in conto pure il danno economico che ne ha subito la carriera di Michael così sai che cifra salta fuori!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Come minimo! Il doppio dovrebbero fargli restituire, oltre a tutta la galera che si dovrebbero fare padre e figlio. Io gli metteri in conto pure il danno economico che ne ha subito la carriera di Michael così sai che cifra salta fuori!


vedi? è questo che mi fa incazzare...
gli hanno sputtanato la carriera, ciulato un botto di soldi e ora??
mamma mia che schifo...

avete letto che si sono suicidati un sacco di fans?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi? è questo che mi fa incazzare...
> gli hanno sputtanato la carriera, ciulato un botto di soldi e ora??
> mamma mia che schifo...
> 
> *avete letto che si sono suicidati un sacco di fans?*


davvero?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> davvero?


a quanto pare si...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> a quanto pare si...


 Onestamente non riesco proprio a capire. E' un cantante bravo finchè vuoi ma come si può considerarlo parte della propria vita tanto da privarsene alla sua morte?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Onestamente non riesco proprio a capire. E' un cantante bravo finchè vuoi ma come si può considerarlo parte della propria vita tanto da privarsene alla sua morte?


perchè di fuori di cranio è pieno il mondo.
Per alcuni una persona famosa può diventare un punto di riferimento, un mito...


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

quando sono andata al suo concerto alle alpi c'erano delle tipe fuorissime che si strappavano la maglietta ma davvero con scene isteriche.
gli avrei tirato due sganassoni


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando sono andata al suo concerto alle alpi c'erano delle tipe fuorissime che si strappavano la maglietta ma davvero con scene isteriche.
> * gli avrei tirato due sganassoni*


da lui se li sarebbero fatte dare più  volentieri


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da lui se li sarebbero fatte dare più volentieri


ma sai che erano proprio cretine??
una si strappava i capelli.....davvero se vuoi ti mollo anche un ceffone


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sai che erano proprio cretine??
> una si strappava i capelli.....davvero se vuoi ti mollo anche un ceffone



io ad un suo concerto ero veramente con gli occhi fuori dalla meraviglia.
però la maglietta era bella attaccata alle tette


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ad un suo concerto ero veramente con gli occhi fuori dalla meraviglia.
> però la maglietta era bella attaccata alle tette


e le mutande?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e le mutande?


quelle le ho tirate all'ingresso


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2009)

*ecco*

un padre davvero disperato
http://www.repubblica.it/2006/08/gallerie/gente/padre-jackson/5.html


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un padre davvero disperato
> http://www.repubblica.it/2006/08/gallerie/gente/padre-jackson/5.html


se come sembra è stato escluso dal testamento vedrai che poi ride meno


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (3 Luglio 2009)

ricordiamolo ascoltando attentamente questo suo grande successo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W61Q-EZ8R7M


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2009)

ho appena visto uno speciale... era bambino di testa, anche la voce... boh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNl2Pm9-7Vk

uno degli ultimi...


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Luglio 2009)

andare a un funerale con un biglietto regolarmente pagato
bah


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> andare a un funerale con un biglietto regolarmente pagato
> bah



il biglietto è gratis
devi solo prenotarlo


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il biglietto è gratis
> devi solo prenotarlo


e poi fanno ad estrazione perchè non c'è possibilità di soddisfare la richiesta di assistere ai funerali a tutti .
comunque ci sarà anche la mondovisione .


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il biglietto è gratis
> devi solo prenotarlo


era gratis ma molti han pensato bene di rivenderlo tipo su ebay


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> era gratis ma molti han pensato bene di rivenderlo tipo su ebay


c'è scritto su tutti i giornali che è gratis.
Se son finiti e qualche pirla li compra so' cazzi suoi


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Se son finiti e qualche pirla li compra so' cazzi suoi












   quoto la racchia e non passo dal via


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e poi fanno ad estrazione perchè non c'è possibilità di soddisfare la richiesta di assistere ai funerali a tutti .
> comunque ci sarà anche la mondovisione .


 Appunto quindi sponsor introiti e cazzi vari


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è scritto su tutti i giornali che è gratis.
> Se son finiti e qualche pirla li compra so' cazzi suoi


 io ho detto che c'e gente che paga x andare a un funerale (magari non regolarmente)....tranquilla che se anche i biglietti sono gratis chi cura la cosa ci mangia cmq abbondantemente sopra


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

sul tubo sta girando questo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSrXBSCqCc&NR=1


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

in più versioni 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hpV-NTHgAI&NR=1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sul tubo sta girando questo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSrXBSCqCc&NR=1





sperella ha detto:


> in più versioni
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hpV-NTHgAI&NR=1


 Ma quanta gente con tempo da perdere...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (7 Luglio 2009)

chi di voi guarderà la diretta dell'evento?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> chi di voi guarderà la diretta dell'evento?


io volevo ma in fondo non me ne frega una pippa e mi sembrerebbe di essere quei pirla che si fermano agli incidenti stradali.
però l'altro giorno pensavo che mi dispiace davvero che sia morto.
La sua musica mi ha fatto bene e continuerà a farmene


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

io lo sto vedendo alla cnn.
se però vedo che è troppo commovente stacco .


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (8 Luglio 2009)

chi ha assistito alla diretta?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

No, detesto funerali e matrimoni


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

Ne ho visto un pezzo, una roba strana.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Ho visto ora su BBC1, devo dire di cattivo gusto la famiglia che si stracciava le vesti in diretta... far parlare una bambina che ha perso il padre poi e'il top.

Non amo queste manifestazioni pubbliche


----------



## Old Zyp (8 Luglio 2009)

che schifo, un pò come ogni funerale .... io sarei per il chiudiamola subito, tanto che c'è da fà ?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

la bara d'oro zecchino nun se po' vedè


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

La figlia pero' è stata commovente...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La figlia pero' è stata commovente...


col piffero che non sono suoi come si diceva qualche giorno fa!
Il piccolo e l'altro maschietto gli somigliano tantissimo!
la figlia no , somiglia più alla madre.
Prima mi son rivista a tutto schermo smooth criminal fatta al concerto di dangerous a cui ero andata e mi è venuto  da caragnare


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (8 Luglio 2009)

con tutto rispetto per lui che ora è lassù: una buffonata unica. ho guardato la diretta, per curiosità: castroneria megagalattica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> chi ha assistito alla diretta?


 
non ci ho pensato neanche per scherzo


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2009)

Ho visto la prima mezz'oretta, sinceramente non mi ha emozionato quasi per niente. Mi sembrava fatto più per gli altri che per lui, chissà se lui ne è stato contento. Riflettevo sul fatto che non si è parlato affatto della ritrattazione di quel ragazzino che lo aveva accusato di pedofilia: io l'avrei fatto salire sul palco e gli avrei detto di gridare a tutto il mondo la verità. Ora spero che venga intentata una causa per calunnia.


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Luglio 2009)

un funerale trasformato in show/business......d'altronde jackson aveva/ha 500 milioni di dollari di debiti.....bisognera' pur tirar su la carretta in qualche modo
e molti continueranno a mangiare sul suo cadavere
bella roba.....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaDlfODoaEE

I suoi concerti erano davvero mitici!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> un funerale trasformato in show/business......d'altronde jackson aveva/ha 500 milioni di dollari di debiti.....bisognera' pur tirar su la carretta in qualche modo
> e molti continueranno a mangiare sul suo cadavere
> bella roba.....


già: finchè ci saranno pecoroni (io per primo) che si fanno infinocchiare......
evito di fare nomi: qualche sera fa, qui vicino c'è stato il concerto di un big della musica. circa 50EURO per stare in piedi, impalati, in mezzo alla bolgia e a 100 metri dal palco.....siamo pecoroni. e loro si arricchiscono.
non ci doveva andare nessuno alla kermesse......nessuno! Tanto che cavolo hanno visto? Una bara d'oro e quattro rinco sul palco.
invece, come persona, lo rispetto ed un eterno riposo glie lo dono


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> già: finchè ci saranno pecoroni (io per primo) che si fanno infinocchiare......
> evito di fare nomi: qualche sera fa, qui vicino c'è stato il concerto di un big della musica. circa 50EURO per stare in piedi, impalati, in mezzo alla bolgia e a 100 metri dal palco.....siamo pecoroni. e loro si arricchiscono.
> non ci doveva andare nessuno alla kermesse......nessuno! Tanto che cavolo hanno visto? Una bara d'oro e quattro rinco sul palco.
> invece, come persona, lo rispetto ed un eterno riposo glie lo dono


Deciditi però!
pecorone o manzo??


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> col piffero che non sono suoi come si diceva qualche giorno fa!
> Il piccolo e l'altro maschietto gli somigliano tantissimo!
> la figlia no , somiglia più alla madre.
> Prima mi son rivista a tutto schermo smooth criminal fatta al concerto di dangerous a cui ero andata e mi è venuto  da caragnare


l'avevo già detto quando avevo visto le foto, sono identici, stessa struttura del viso, specie i due maschi, ma anche la bambina ha qualcosa. E sono stupendamente belli ed *eleganti *tutti e tre, come era lui


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

lei ha già un aria da donnina...commoventi.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La figlia pero' è stata commovente...


povera piccola. ho visto il suo viso sui giornali.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'avevo già detto quando avevo visto le foto, sono identici, stessa struttura del viso, specie i due maschi, ma anche la bambina ha qualcosa. E sono stupendamente belli ed *eleganti *tutti e tre, come era lui




sto riguardando alcuni suoi video...porca miseria che bravo...unico nel suo genere.




UNICO.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex30DYwQlHU



questo è quello che ha postato Asu..cosa volete che dica..io mi commuovo davanti a tanta originalità. perchè è la capacità di essere personali  e forti nella trasmissione di un arte, qualunque essa sia, che mi commuove.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lei ha già un aria da donnina...commoventi.



mamma che belli...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Sono veramente fantastici. Chissà come lo show business americano li farà a pezzi....(e il piccolino è il suo ritratto....)


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Avevo scordato questa!!
strepitosa la musica e lui è ancora bellissimo!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEU9Q8NlOiY


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Avevo scordato questa!!
> strepitosa la musica e lui è ancora bellissimo!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEU9Q8NlOiY


bellissimo? non rivolgermi più la parola!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> bellissimo? non rivolgermi più la parola!!!


perchè? 

certo che è bello!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (10 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lei ha già un aria da donnina...commoventi.


è una adolescente, minorenne, e quindi non oso apprezzamenti esagerati
onestamente, però, se continua così diventerà bonazza la bimba

ps: comunque si vede che fa già parte dello spettacolo: le hanno già insegnato a piangere senza lacrime


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> è una adolescente, minorenne, e quindi non oso apprezzamenti esagerati
> onestamente, però, se continua così diventerà bonazza la bimba
> 
> ps: comunque si vede che fa già parte dello spettacolo: le hanno già insegnato a piangere senza lacrime



ma che ne sai?
hai già stabilito che della morte del padre non giene freghi una sega?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che ne sai?
> hai già stabilito che della morte del padre non giene freghi una sega?


1) già solo perchè era sul palco (o, sicuramente obbligata) mi sta sulle palle.
2) non gli è scesa una lacrima
3) secondo me ai familiari in generale non glie n'è fregata una cippalippa della morte del compianto michael

aggiungo: già mi fa strano vedere anche al tiggì parenti di vittime che si soffermano coi giornalisti e che hanno tanta voglia di parlare


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

Non è vero, ha pianto disperata sul palco!!! C'è il video!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> 1) già solo perchè era sul palco (o, sicuramente obbligata) mi sta sulle palle.
> 2) non gli è scesa una lacrima
> 3) *secondo me ai familiari in generale non glie n'è fregata una cippalippa della morte del compianto michael*
> 
> aggiungo: già mi fa strano vedere anche al tiggì parenti di vittime che si soffermano coi giornalisti e che hanno tanta voglia di parlare


l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita-
Che cacchio ne sai tu non si sa ma va bene


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è vero, ha pianto disperata sul palco!!! C'è il video!


ma non hai visto che prima s'è sfregata una cipolla sugli occhi?

io non so perchè è così più  facile vedere il brutto che il bello.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lei ha già un aria da donnina...commoventi.


Blanket mezzo coperto e' uguale!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Suvvia! Penso che le lacrime fossero vere... almeno quelle di Janet che comunque gli e'sempre rimasta vicino... per quanto riguarda i figli cazzo era il padre ovvio che che piangono... ho trovato forse fuori luogo sottoporre una bambina allo strazio di dover parlare pubblicamente.
Ecco quello lo avrei risparmiato.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

michael era un artista unico e con un talento immenso ma, secondo me, non avrebbe avuto il diritto di mettere almondo dei bambini nelle modalità in cuil'ha fatto .privandoli di radici e di madre nel senso naturale di ogni vita.
non era in grado diessere padre in quanto era davvero peter pan.
non dubito che li abbia amati ma ha veramente peccatodi presunzione ed egoismo


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (10 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è vero, ha pianto disperata sul palco!!! C'è il video!


mi fornisci il link per favore?
magari sono io a non aver visto le lacrime durante la diretta
grazie


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non hai visto che prima s'è sfregata una cipolla sugli occhi?
> 
> *io non so perchè è così più facile vedere il brutto che il bello*.


sai asudem, quando vedi che i familiari, gli amici ti venerano da morto ma, quando eri vivo ti trattavano come un lebbroso, ti viene da vedere il brutto
i familiari gli hanno rubato i soldi, lo hanno trattato come macchina da lavoro e poi...........vanno sul palco dispiaciuti, tristi, rammaricati........si, forse perchè la macchina non potrà più produrre.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> sai asudem, quando vedi che i familiari, gli amici ti venerano da morto ma, quando eri vivo ti trattavano come un lebbroso, ti viene da vedere il brutto
> i familiari gli hanno rubato i soldi, lo hanno trattato come macchina da lavoro e poi...........vanno sul palco dispiaciuti, tristi, rammaricati........si, forse perchè la macchina non potrà più produrre.



essendo un musicista  io lo considero solo come un artista che ha dato molto alla musica.
Stop.
Non so una fava della sua vita privata tranne che sono state dette un sacco di balle come il suo "sbiancamento" , in realtà dovuto ad una malattia e non ad un suo intervento estetico, o come la sua presunta pedofilia smentita categoricamente da una sentenza di tribunale e ,oggi, dalla dichiarazione del principale accusatore che ha ammesso che non era successo niente ma era per prendere soldi. (sarebbe da fare causa e denunciare per gravissima diffamazione).
Non so in che rapporti fosse con la famiglia ,tranne che lui stesso parlava in negativo di un padre despota , violento e sfruttatore, ma lo vedevo spesso con la sorella janet e ha fatto un costosissimo video con la toya.
In realtà non me ne frega neanche niente della sua vita privata ma mi domando come mai si debba escludere a priori che un uomo di successo e ricco non possa essere amato , almeno dalla sua famiglia, come chiunque altro.
La figlia è scoppiata a piangere sul palco al suo funerale. Si tratta di una figlia che ha appena perso prematuramente un padre che si suppone l'amasse molto (come tutti i bambini in generale ). Non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> mi fornisci il link per favore?
> magari sono io a non aver visto le lacrime durante la diretta
> grazie


 
l'ho visto sul sito della CNN


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

A me il memorial ha commosso .


Ora si stanno dando da fare per riuscire a raggranellare soldi pubblicando " scoop " che lo riguardano .  Uscirà una biografia , e a quanto pare lui verrà descritto come gay , drogato, ossessionato dalla morte


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> A me il memorial ha commosso .
> 
> 
> *Ora si stanno dando da fare per riuscire a raggranellare soldi pubblicando " scoop " che lo riguardano .  Uscirà una biografia , e a quanto pare lui verrà descritto come gay , drogato, ossessionato dalla morte*


Ovvio.

Avevi qualche dubbio?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> A me il memorial ha commosso .
> 
> 
> Ora si stanno dando da fare per riuscire a raggranellare soldi pubblicando " scoop " che lo riguardano .  Uscirà una biografia , e a quanto pare lui verrà descritto come gay , drogato, ossessionato dalla morte


ho l'antenna rotta. avrei voluto vederlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2009)

ma limitiamoci ad apprezzare quello che ha dato.

la sua vita privata è privata. non doveva dare spiegazioni a nessuno.

non si è presentato al mondo come un sacerdote o un Presidente,ma come un Uomo di spettacolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma limitiamoci ad apprezzare quello che ha dato.
> 
> la sua vita privata è privata. non doveva dare spiegazioni a nessuno.
> 
> non si è presentato al mondo come un sacerdote o un Presidente,ma come un Uomo di spettacolo.


micio mi unisco carnalmente al tuo post


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Hanno indagato di omicidio il medico personale di Jacko ....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Hanno indagato di omicidio il medico personale di Jacko ....


e hai visto del 4° figlio che vuole fare il test del dna?
che merdaio


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e hai visto del 4° figlio che vuole fare il test del dna?
> che merdaio


è uno schifo totale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il padre che vorrebbe avere la custodia dei nipoti e fargli creare i J.3 , il medico indagato , il video pepsi che salta fuori dopo anni e anni , la paternità attribuita ad altri


----------

